# 2014 Ford F150 engines



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

B-I-L is about ready to trade in his 08 F250 diesel 4X4 for a F150 4X4. I have a 08 F150 w/ the 5.8L and like it. The 6.2L V8 is a 5k upgrade over the standard 5.0L, and then there's the V6 ecoboost, which is ~1k upgrade. He pulls a 17' whaler, and also a tandem wheel trailer w/ a tractor w/ bucket and mower on occasion. He asked me to research the 3 engines...What are ya'lls preferences/experience between these 3? Thanks for any replies


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

a buddy of mine has a 5.0 thats newer...maybe a 13'? He calls it the 5.slow. dont know anything about it other than that. i would think any of the engines would handle what you listed.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

The 5.0 is not (IMHO) a truck motor. It was made for the Mustang. Low RPM (Below 3k) it does not have a lot of torque. My 5.4 feels "torquier" than the 5.0, but if you let it rev, the 5.0 is strong.

If I had to replace my '10 F150, my first engine choice would be the 3.5EB. Quiet smooth, LOTS of low end torque, and better gas mileage.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

the 5.0 with the 3:55 or 3:73 rear end will do the job the EB 3.5 with the 3:73 and the 6.5 foot bed and the max trailer tow package is the way to go it will do every thing you are wanting to do and more. The EB 3.5 out does the 6.2 IMO just for reference the 6.2 is not a 5000 upgrade its just that its not available in all trim models. To tell you the truth I have not sold a 6.2 engine half ton in over a year the EB is the best seller. Just make sure you get the 3:55 or the 3:73 rear end. PS Oslicker will never have any thing good to say about a ford.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

ecoboost. take all that gas milage junk and forget about it, just act like you never even heard about it. instead, know that you're getting a torque machine and with 3.73 gears it'll tow the heck out of whatever a half ton is up for. wouldn't want a 5.0 and wouldn't pay for the 6.2


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> ecoboost. take all that gas milage junk and forget about it, just act like you never even heard about it. instead, know that you're getting a torque machine and with 3.73 gears it'll tow the heck out of whatever a half ton is up for. wouldn't want a 5.0 and wouldn't pay for the 6.2


How dare you speak ill of the 5.0... Better watch it. Ford man is gonna be all over your arse in a minute LOL


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the new 5.0 in my 2012 F150 Crew Lariat 4x4 with th3 3.73 gear and it tows whatever I need, that includes a 6000 pound tractor, not including the trailer and implements. My brother has the 5.4 and while it's a great motor, my 5.0 has more torque and horse power and is eaisly noticable after driving the 5.4. It has been a fantastic motor and I'm well pleased. My mph have been 14-15 around town and 17-19 on the highway.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 5.0 with the tow package and all the goodies with a 3.55 gear.Have not found much it won't do with ease from travel trailers to boats just gotta keep the rpms around 2k and let her go..I will go back with the longer bed though.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ecoboost !! Tons of power, got a new 2013 a couple of weeks ago and love it.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Go with the Ecoboost. I have towed 5K plus out I 10 west past Kerville and it those hills like no tomorrow. I have the 4x4 6.5 bed with the crew cab.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

does the ecoboost also beat ford's V8's in MPG while towing like it does unloaded?


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have the 5.0 4x4 with the 3.55 and it is slow and my old 5.7 Tundra would tow circles around it. Its 40-60 mph response is also slow and sluggish. I will be switching to a F250 or EB soon. I even thought about going back to a Tundra but the mpg is sub par to Ford.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

If I were only looking at the Ford F150, I would only be looking at the EB.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

another for the ecoboost

love mine


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

2014 Ford Ecoboost . I am very pleased and pulls my 22 Whaler no problema.....


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

No complaints with my '13 EB. It's was much peppier than the 5.0 when test driven. Replaced a '09 5.4 with 6spd auto. Haven't looked back.


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

I've got the 6.2 because that was the only option but I would go EcoBoost for towing all day over the 6.2.

It does OK with my 22' bay boat but it needs some revs to really put the power down. Drivability has got to be better on the EB. Coming from a 250 I can't see him being happy with the 5.0...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The 5.0 will tow what you describe just fine, but the the EB really is the way to go. IT has so much more power and basically the same gas mileage.

I have one and love it. It replaced an 07 5.4 that towed a lot of stuff over the years but there is no comparison.


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the 3.5l V6 Ecoboost in my truck. Its a crew, 6.5 bed, 4x4. I get nearly 18 MPG in the city (Houston) and 20-21 on the hwy. Tons of low end torque and silky smooth.

My dad has the 5.0 V8, 5.5 ft bed, and 2wd. 21-22 on the hwy (he lives in rural Arkansas). He has no complaints and it pulls the heck out of anything he's put behind it, including a 31 foot camper. 

I wouldn't hesitate to have either engine to be honest.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

That is a lot better than mine. I have the exact same truck and I am only getting 15ish in town and 17-18 on the highway. Mine only has 3,000 miles on it so far, maybe it will get better. Just for reference, I had an 09 Ford 5.4 4x4 and a 2012 Z71 4x4 Chevy before this one. The power and performance this EB has blows both of the other ones away. Just my .02



HOU Razorback said:


> I have the 3.5l V6 Ecoboost in my truck. Its a crew, 6.5 bed, 4x4. I get nearly 18 MPG in the city (Houston) and 20-21 on the hwy. Tons of low end torque and silky smooth.
> 
> My dad has the 5.0 V8, 5.5 ft bed, and 2wd. 21-22 on the hwy (he lives in rural Arkansas). He has no complaints and it pulls the heck out of anything he's put behind it, including a 31 foot camper.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to have either engine to be honest.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I am Steve H's brother. I bought my 2013 F150 EB 4x4 crew 157" wheel base last February based on how well his will pull. I replaced a 06 Dodge 1 ton SWR diesel. I have been very impressed with the power. Milage for me has been 17~19 on the hiway at 75 unloaded. Pulling a 5K or 7K trailer at 70 ~ 75 out West or down South mine will get around 9 ~ 10. So far it has been a nice truck. Time will tell. I only have around 19K miles on it. I use another truck during the week to go to work.

Hope that helps some

Shallow


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

Bukmstr said:


> That is a lot better than mine. I have the exact same truck and I am only getting 15ish in town and 17-18 on the highway. Mine only has 3,000 miles on it so far, maybe it will get better. Just for reference, I had an 09 Ford 5.4 4x4 and a 2012 Z71 4x4 Chevy before this one. The power and performance this EB has blows both of the other ones away. Just my .02


I'm up to 18,000 on mine and it did get better with time. However, its one of the touchiest engines I ever seen for fuel economy. If you drive real easy, you'll get good mileage. If you drive like most people do in Houston (balls to the wall), it will suffer quite a bit.

I agree, I also had a 2009 Chevy Z71 before and its not even close to the EB in power and performance.

:flag:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for all the replies. It's gonna be an EBoost for him, and me too, when I get a new one maybe next year.


----------

